# my new black paph and beautiful yellow oncidium!!!



## pappipaph (Nov 14, 2009)

my oncidium


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 14, 2009)

Really very nice!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2009)

Enjoy your new plants!


----------

